# Getting all fruit without multiplayer?



## CaramelCookie (May 21, 2020)

I don't have the Nintendo online subscription, and I can't get it. So, trading with others is off the table.
That said, I'd still like to have all types of fruit. In other games, it was possible to get foreign fruit from villager tasks and mail, but in NH I didn't get any so far.
I have cherries and in a mystery island I found pears, but that's all.
Since I read that the "sister fruit" island always have the same fruit (I've only ever found pears when it's not cherries), it's also not a possibility.

So, is there ant way or I'll just have to live without ever making any of the orange, apple and peach DIYs?

Thanks!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

I think it's only possible to get the other fruits by trading. Mystery islands can only yield one other type of non-native fruit, excluding coconuts.


----------



## Holysub (May 21, 2020)

Unfortunately I think this is true ^^
Atleast as far as I've seen all previous ways of obtaining them (villagers, balloons, mail) are non existent. Which is a real let down considering the introduction of DIYs and how each fruit now actually has a purpose rather than aesthetic/bells


----------



## Mairen (May 21, 2020)

If you don't have nintendo online, you'll need to find local friends or family to trade with instead


----------



## Meira (May 21, 2020)

I know sometimes you get different fruits in the mail. When I first played I got an apple


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 21, 2020)

There’s a nintendo online free week trial if you haven’t used it yet and are desparate, or yeah try sending villagers fruit in the mail maybe, idk if that works but you can try XD


----------



## Frequency (May 21, 2020)

As far as I know, the only way is through trading... which I find very unfortunate and unfair, basically forcing the player to play multiplayer when they either can't afford to or maybe don't have a lot of friends (in my case, I don't really have a lot of friends, but I was somehow able to get them all).

I honestly hate when games do this. I feel like everything should be unlockable through single player, especially if the person just wants a single player experience or can't afford online services.


----------



## Eika (May 21, 2020)

I hate the fact that I had to pay to trade for the other fruits. Plus I'm having a hard time making friends and I paid so much.


----------



## Readinglynatic (May 21, 2020)

Not sure if it’s possible but maybe if someone adds you as a friend they can mail you fruit? o: Doesn’t have to be anyone you know but I imagine it would work!


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

I think you should maybe get the 1 week trial?  I think the online subscription is the only way to get them all


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 22, 2020)

Thanks, everyone... I'm nervous with the 1 week think because you still have to give credit card info and cancel it before the period ends or else they'll charge, right? What if something goes wrong and I don't manage to cancel it...

Just wish someone would confirm they'd received a foreign fruit (other than sister) from another means, that way I'd still have hope...


----------



## Piggleton (May 22, 2020)

CaramelCookie said:


> Thanks, everyone... I'm nervous with the 1 week think because you still have to give credit card info and cancel it before the period ends or else they'll charge, right? What if something goes wrong and I don't manage to cancel it...
> 
> Just wish someone would confirm they'd received a foreign fruit (other than sister) from another means, that way I'd still have hope...


You can cancel it right away! That’s what I did. I just signed up then cancelled. You get one week free still. I’ve also seen people say they would pay with an old gift card that has a couple cents on it too so if they forget to cancel they’d be safe!


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

No it's not possible to obtain all the fruits without trading unfortunately.

Do you know if it's possible to obtain all the furniture with all the the color variations when playing solo ? (no trade or exchange) . Except the Nook Miles items of course. Thanks !


----------



## pochy (May 22, 2020)

i also used the 1 week free trial and no, you don’t have to add a credit card number or anything!!!


----------

